
iOS 9.3 Night Shift Is a Bust: Here’s What You Can Do - raulk
https://jasonprall.com/2016/03/appleiosnightshift/
======
gchokov
It's not a 'Bust'. You can clearly see that the blue light is twice as low. Of
course, not as low as you can get if you use some other tools but good enough
for the average user. I don't like extremes such as color temperature below
3000-Kelvin. I don't like them even below even 4500. Nightshift works
perfectly fine for me.

~~~
kup0
I agree, the headline is a big exaggeration. Not having all the features of
f.lux does not constitute a "bust".

I'd be curious how many people actually use the super low settings (1200K)
anyway as at some point, things get so red that it's nearly impossible to use
or get used to (at least in my experience)

